# What to feed Senior spoo with IBD?



## Linda S. (Jul 23, 2015)

My 12 year old standard, Cupid normally weighs about 60-62#s. In the last few months he has lost about 7#. Lots of medical testing led to the IBD diagnosis. Stools are normal. Only the weight loss. I have gotten so many different opinions about what to feed him? Any ideas?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry that no one has replied to your post. I have a Portuguese Water Dog that is too thin and she has a mild case of Addison's Disease. She eats mostly limited ingredients Potato and Rabbit kibble and ID canned food. She had loose stools until I put her on ID and I can't seem to get her off of it. Unfortunately, there are not a lot of calories in this food. I feed her 3 times a day and she still is thin.

So I feel your frustration. One consolation for both of us is that it is better for a dog to be somewhat thin than overweight.


----------



## Linda S. (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi mini poo. Thank you so much for your response. I thought I posted a longer response to you but I don't see that it's posted. I am new to forum participation. 
i am sorry you are having this problem with your Portuguese a water dog. 
I keep getting conflicting opinions on what to feed him and while you are right about it being better to be too thin than overweight, Cupid is losing pretty quickly. 
Take care and thanks again


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wish I knew the answer. Is he not eating enough of the kibble he used to like or has the vet suggested a new kibble that he dislikes? I would probably call my vet to see he/she is concerned about the rate of weight loss. Hopefully others with IBD experience will chime in. Sorry you are worried.


----------



## Linda S. (Jul 23, 2015)

Thx. I appreciate the support. He is so sweet I hate to see him uncomfortable.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

If he has IBD, do you give him prednisone? That is what I gave a dog of mine who had it. That medicine stimulates the appetite and often creates a dog who needs to lose weight. I gave a low dose every other day to that dog.

Also, have you had him checked for Addison's Disease? Having had 2 dogs with that problem, losing weight is one of the symptoms. So I like to rule out that problem as well when a dog loses weight.


----------



## Linda S. (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, I know they ran a lot of blood tests. They haven't mentioned Addison's disease. I will ask when we go back to the vet on Monday I know his thyroid screen showed slightly low thyroid and we are waiting for the results of a more complete panel
We have not started him on prednisone yet. The vet wanted to try to treat the IBD with diet first. The biopsies definitely showed inflammation but did not specify the cause. 
Cupid also has unilateral laryngeal paralysis which they also diagnosed during the endoscopy. He has been breathing and panting heavily. He has a slight murmur but his heart otherwise looks ok. His lungs are clear too. 
He had never been sick until now. We've been very lucky and it just seems that he hit his 12th birthday and now he is developing ailments. 
Thanks for all your thoughts. You are very kind

Linda


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have owned two Rottweilers who had IBD. I found the best way to control the disease was with a very low fat, novel protein diet. My first Rottie had IBD quite badly and I fed her a homemade, cooked diet. This was the only way I could keep it low enough in fat and also be able to change the protein source when she became sensitized to it. My second girl wasn't as bad and I was able to feed a low fat, novel protein kibble. Food sensitivities often play a large part in causing inflammation in the digestive tract as does fat. Diet can play a huge role in controlling this disease and I was able to keep both my Rotties off of prednisone.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry about both the diagnosis and the weight loss. My dog recovered from all of his intestinal and stomach issues after being on a totally raw diet for a couple of months, so I've kept him on raw. The only time he now has issues is if I don't pay close enough attention and accidentally give him chicken or pork that has added 'solution'.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Linda!
I was just on the Chewy.com website to order my Molly's food and saw this food that you might be interested in called;

Hi-Tor Veterinary Select/ ENO dietary management for dogs...formulated to provide a bland and non-irritating diet for dogs with chronic gastrointestinal problems, highly digestable, no artificial flavors or colors

Read a few of the reviews from customers...it might be what you are looking for! Hope so!

(So glad my girl has a tummy of iron so far!)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Linda S. said:


> Well, I know they ran a lot of blood tests. They haven't mentioned Addison's disease. I will ask when we go back to the vet on Monday I know his thyroid screen showed slightly low thyroid and we are waiting for the results of a more complete panel
> We have not started him on prednisone yet. The vet wanted to try to treat the IBD with diet first. The biopsies definitely showed inflammation but did not specify the cause.
> Cupid also has unilateral laryngeal paralysis which they also diagnosed during the endoscopy. He has been breathing and panting heavily. He has a slight murmur but his heart otherwise looks ok. His lungs are clear too.
> He had never been sick until now. We've been very lucky and it just seems that he hit his 12th birthday and now he is developing ailments.
> ...



I know that every case is different, but my Taylee was put on pred. For IBD and in less than a week she had severe pancreatitis for which she was hospitalized and ultimately died of.
It is so difficult to balance risks and benefits when they get older, but steroids are a risk that I would avoid if at all possible.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thought this was a very well done article by Dr. Karen Becker on IBD. I actually just had a client call today with concerns about her Shih Tzu's IBD. I gave her this article and recommended she try the diet Dr. Becker recommends. She has the dog on ID but it stopped working unfortunately. 

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...012/09/24/pets-gi-inflammation-treatment.aspx


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> If he has IBD, do you give him prednisone? That is what I gave a dog of mine who had it.


Hmmm - I would be very cautious about using prednisone. A few people and animals seem to do well on it, but so many seem to end up even sicker than before. I have a friend that went on prednisone a couple of years ago and it was so sad to see her personality change, and she is going to the ER every few weeks, and is miserable. When I looked up all of the side effects she has every one, but the Dr has her convinced it has nothing to do with the pred. I know this is a human example, but even my vet who is too medication happy as far as I am concerned will only use it as a last resort.

Please try to find the cause and work on fixing that before using it.


----------



## Linda S. (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks so much for the suggestions. I have heard really good things about both the raw diets and special vet diets. 

I did try raw and It was actually too much for Cupids system. It cause more vomiting, although he liked it. I also tried the speci vet diet but he wouldn't eat it at all. I can't say i blame him it smelled disgusting. So, I've been cooking food for him. Beef, pumpkin, green beans, blueberries, and bonemeal. Then I add a vitamin supplement. It is so time consuming just to make one week at a time but once he tried it he turned up his nose at any other food. Although, he seems to like the freeze dried raw food. So I have been supplementing the homemade food with some of that. So far he hasn't vomited since Sunday night. I am taking him to the doctor again Monday and we will see how his weight is. 

We also shaved him down and he is panting much less. I think with the Lar Par I am going to have to keep his hair very short when the weather is warm. 

Thx
Linda S.


----------

